# Brisket Point!



## a-ok pressure (Dec 11, 2013)

I have done a lot of briskets. To be honest the only part I really like is the point. I make burnt ends and they come out amazing!!!

The flat always seems to be dry. I was thinking of just smoking points going forward. Do I treat the point the same as the whole brisket? By this I mean, bring it to an internal temp of 195 and so on???


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 11, 2013)

I do just that, smoke it to 195˚, rest slice and eat. Flats I've only had luck with braising. I'm sure in the right hands a smoked flat is awesome, I've just never managed to do it.


----------



## bigr314 (Dec 12, 2013)

This past weekend smoked a whole packer on my UDS. Just used SPOG rub, smoked fat side down at a temp around 230 till IT of 195. Separated the point from flat. Wrapped the flat in foil for 2 hours, cut the point in cubes and put back on the UDS for my burnt ends. The flat sliced up nice and moist with a nice smoke ring. So yes i would treat it the same.













brisket1.JPG



__ bigr314
__ Dec 9, 2013


















brisket2.JPG



__ bigr314
__ Dec 9, 2013


















brisket3.JPG



__ bigr314
__ Dec 9, 2013


















brisket4.JPG



__ bigr314
__ Dec 9, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 12, 2013)

Pressure, hello and good day. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I see you have moisture problems with your Flat. I too have done a lot of Briskys and have no problem with dryness , however I do my Brisket things a bit differently.

I am a stickburner and work with wood only and once placed in my smoker ,it stays shut (the lid) until my temps. get to my liking ,195*F to 200*F. (see my BBQ Meat shots in my profile). I,m handicapped with my on-line shots ( my puter is down and using the Son's )

My theory is , a Smoker that leaks very little will keep the moisture in the meat and leaving it shut keeps it moister. (see my pics on my profile). I do not wrap or turn the meat as it will do fine as it sits. Be it luck or my dedicated attention to my heats(I'm rather Anal about my cooks) ,they come out great. A heat of no more than 225*F (+/- 15*f) will surely do a good job for you.  My sliced Flats look juicy and have a good smokering and are tender as can be.

Good luck with your Briskets and don't give-up on the Flats , too good to pass by.

Have fun and as always. . .


----------



## bigr314 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow, Oldschool your pics are fantastic. The color on your meats are to die for. My brisket never has that much color. Your brisket gives me incentive to keep trying, maybe one day I will get there.


----------



## superdave (Dec 13, 2013)

Cooking a whole brisket seems like trouble waiting to happen.  I always separate my point from the flat so that I can pull the flat before the point.  It reaches the desired much sooner than the point and logically dries out waiting for the point.  Try separating the 2 so that you can manage the temps more effectively.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 16, 2013)

Bigr314 , you're not that far away... grab a Brisky and come over... I'll be glad to  show you the way it's done in Texas... you just have o come to Toledo area.

Welcome anytime and bring your own Beer. I gave it up...

See ya in the Smoke and as always . . .


----------



## superdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Point separated from the flat:













brisket2.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 16, 2013






Each wrapped and finished separately:













rn7c.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 16, 2013






On the cutting board:













5xsh.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 16, 2013


----------



## bigr314 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks old school, I will defiantly take u up on that in the near future.


----------

